#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  My Snake Thread with Pics

## SEA Traveler

I was out by the pool taking a late morning nap.  In the background I hear the wife sweeping and cleaning up around the patio.  Im guessing she is giving me hints that it is getting time to go somewhere.  I doze back off and then I hear a loud shrieking sound that my wife makes when she sees something that scares her.  Well it scared me also because I was sound asleep and had no clue what was going on when the yelling started.  Look, look, look she says.  Over by the pump house.  A snake had just crossed the patio and was crawling into the grass.  Get it, get it out of here! she says.  
I go and get the swimming pool skimmer net and pole and go look for the snake.  The wife goes to a neighbors and says there is a snake in her house and needs help getting out.
I cant locate the darned thing.  So the neighbor comes over and we look around for a few a while.  And then about 50 meters away the snake can be seen moving even further away in the yard.  The neighbor has a long stick and takes chase and wastes no time clubbing it.  By the time I get there it is pretty much dead so I drape it over the stick and carry it out to the field across the way.  But not before I took a few pictures.





Now this snake is different than the one we saw around the house 2 or 3 weeks ago.  Can anyone advise as to the type of snake this is and if it might be poisonous or not?  Details:  brown and about 1 meter in length.  No other distinguishing features that I could note.

----------


## Loy Toy

Heaps of those around our place and the locals say it is a rat snake and moderately poisonous.

Shame you had to kill it mate but you have to keep the wife happy.

Did it taste nice!  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Looks a bit like a chequered Keelback or the Poorbuggerme snake in this case.

----------


## good2bhappy

I go for rat snake
nice pics

----------


## lom

Snakes of Thailand - Ptyas

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Heaps of those around our place and the locals say it is a rat snake and moderately poisonous.
> 
> Shame you had to kill it mate but you have to keep the wife happy.
> 
> Did it taste nice!


If it is a rat snake, not all that concerned.

Heck, it caused me to be awaken from my nap, what did you expct me to do?  no really, I can not take the credit for doing the nasty deed as it was the neighbor who clubbed it to death. 

and yes, the wife was happy just the same not to have it around anymore.

I've eaten worse things when out in the field doing survival skill training.  But I was thinking about saving it and putting it on the Barbee for when you come on over.  MAke you feel right at home LT....   :mid:

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Thais don't seem to understand that the snakes eat the rats and mice that eat the rice harvest.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Snakes of Thailand - Ptyas


Thanks lom!  The second picture of the rat snake clearly replicates what looked like the snake in my yard.  RAT SNAKE it is.  Thanks.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Looks a bit like a chequered Keelback or the Poorbuggerme snake in this case.


I think the votes for Rat Snake have it in the case Johnny.  Thanks for the insight though.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Thais don't seem to understand that the snakes eat the rats and mice that eat the rice harvest.


U R correct A the H, but in this case, the only thing growing in this area is tapioka, coconuts,, bananas, cashews, and mango.  no rice.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

They worship the Naga, but, will kill a cobra on sight........

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Attilla the Hen
> 
> 
> Thais don't seem to understand that the snakes eat the rats and mice that eat the rice harvest.
> 
> 
> U R correct A the H, but in this case, the only thing growing in this area is tapioka, coconuts,, bananas, cashews, and mango.  no rice.


Doesn't mean there aren't any rats about, and they are many orders of magnitude more dangerous than most snakes, especially this one.  Damned shame.  It was just a plain old Indo-Chinese rat snake, not at all dangerous although some of the locals might think so, maybe because it hurts to be bitten by one.

I've seen locals leave snakes alone before, they aren't all complete idiots.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Thais don't seem to understand that the snakes eat the rats and mice that eat the rice harvest.


I believe they do.

----------


## phunphin

these grow very long, back when we were at the resort, one was hunting frogs in a hole beside our house, just it's eyeballs were visible so i poked it with a stick, and got a huge fright when this 3 m + snake shot out .
huge and moved like lightning...very cool

----------


## phuketbound

Why did they kill the snake? That is awful. They should have just took it elsewhere.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

> Originally Posted by Attilla the Hen
> 
> 
> Thais don't seem to understand that the snakes eat the rats and mice that eat the rice harvest.
> 
> 
> I believe they do.


They don't act like it. 
They seem to think all snakes must be expunged from nature, nasty, evil things.......

----------


## phunphin

> Why did they kill the snake? That is awful. They should have just took it elsewhere.


Because they treat all snakes as poisonous, and if you don't know the difference, then its a good rule...however bad for the snake.

----------


## PlanK

> Thais don't seem to understand that the snakes eat the rats and mice that eat the rice harvest.


Doesn't matter, the Thais eat the snakes, and the rats, and the mice, and the harvest.
 :Smile:

----------


## rickda

I guess she wanted it killed as Thai gals only like the Trouser Snake

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Why did they kill the snake? That is awful. They should have just took it elsewhere.


Phuketbound, there are plenty more awful things to be concerned about than a dead snake that was put to good use.  Using your argument, what about the cows, pigs, chickens, fish, and any other meat that we eat.  Is that awful that they are killed to eat?  Anyway, the pics below reflect that there is really someone who benifited from the snake being killed and it was in fact dinner for a family who otherwise may have gone hungry.  Now that would have been awful.....

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I guess she wanted it killed as Thai gals only like the Trouser Snake


Wrong answer rick.... everyone dislikes one or more things and in this case, snakes and spiders are something that the Mrs just doesn't care for.  Now I'm not necessarily saying that the snake should have been killed and that was not the primary intent it was just something that happened.  Besides we would just as soon not have any univited or unwanted creatures.  If we had a need for a rat snake on the premis, I would have gotten one.  No reason to turn every issue into some related to your reference of trouser snakes.

----------


## rickda

> Originally Posted by rickda
> 
> 
> I guess she wanted it killed as Thai gals only like the Trouser Snake
> 
> 
> Wrong answer rick.... everyone dislikes one or more things and in this case, snakes and spiders are something that the Mrs just doesn't care for. Now I'm not necessarily saying that the snake should have been killed and that was not the primary intent it was just something that happened. Besides we would just as soon not have any univited or unwanted creatures. If we had a need for a rat snake on the premis, I would have gotten one. No reason to turn every issue into some related to your reference of trouser snakes.


Sorry did not mean to cause offence was just trying to inject a little humour. Ti be honest I would not welcome a sanke on my land either

----------


## DrivingForce

> Besides we would just as soon not have any univited or unwanted creatures. If we had a need for a rat snake on the premis, I would have gotten one.


Except that the snake has a better sense about this than you do and his very presence indicates that maybe you have a problem you are unaware of..after all, they only hang out where the food is...  :mid:  and most certainly wouldn't choose to hang where threatening humans do without that encouragement.
So maybe now the uninvited creatures are likely going to be more of the four legged variety.. :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rickda
> ...


No real offense taken rick.  we can move on now.  Thanks.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> Besides we would just as soon not have any univited or unwanted creatures. If we had a need for a rat snake on the premis, I would have gotten one.
> 
> 
> Except that the snake has a better sense about this than you do and his very presence indicates that maybe you have a problem you are unaware of..after all, they only hang out where the food is...  and most certainly wouldn't choose to hang where threatening humans do without that encouragement.
> So maybe now the uninvited creatures are likely going to be more of the four legged kind..


I clearly understand your advisement DF and would have to think that it is the frongs and toads and geckos we have running around as the 4 legged rodents that I suppose that you are making reference to have never been visable, heard being around, or seen any evidence of in any way.  Not to say that that they aren't present though but like I said, no signs of them.  In any event, I'm sure that any other snakes in the area and fields can assist if need be.  Thanks for the insight though DF.

----------


## DrivingForce

Not being argumentative ST but honestly there is no where in Thailand the rodent problem doesn't exist, and before you ever see them or any evidence of them they're usually already numbers in hundreds if not much more. It's only because of the numbers that occasionally you run into them or the evidence of them but where humans exist they have easy sources of sustenance such as garbage and other goodies so it's unrealistic to think that you don't have them.

I wish I had me a rat snake honestly, if it was the non poisonous kind and maybe not quite that big I'd let it patrol my house..  :Smile:  At least it didn't die in vane, it fed a family as you noted...
I remember during the swampy boom construction being behind completion schedule and as an explanation of the cause of that, one of the ministers was quoted as saying that they had a heavy  rodent infestation from the disturbance of the surrounding area and it was gradually being brought under control by the construction workers who were catching and eating them but that they were also doing the same thing with the local Cobra population which is kind of going in circles and shooting themselves in the foot..  :mid:

----------


## withnallstoke

Snakes take R&R as well. Maybe the snake was just putting his feet up. :mid:

----------


## pescator

Well, to be fair. Domestic animals are bred for that very reason, no endangerment of extinction here.
Wildlife is not. Biodiversity is important, something many thais have a problem to understand. 
Having said that, the rat snake is most likely the most common snake i Thailand. 

I remember the first time I saw it. I was in Phetchabun to visit friends and checking out their garden. There was a commotion under some bushes and I went to check it out. There was this very long rat snake (at that time I didnt know it was harmless) with it`s head totally buried inside an empty can. There was obviously some food left inside.
I alerted my friend and he went to see for himself. "Yes, that is our residing Nguu Singh, he`s been here for a number of years"

Oops. Didn`t notice the second page of this thread before posting.

Concerning rodents. My inlaws live in a village in Isan. At night we sleep on the floor under a mossie net and I cannot help to notice that there is this noise of little feet during the night. So I once fired up my Digicam with nightshot and I didnt believe my own eyes. There were dozens of mice all over the place.

Where is a nguu singh when I need one?

----------


## SEA Traveler

*here we go again...*

*I'm in the pool 30 min into 45 min of doing laps.  The wife comes out and says "snake"...  I'm out of the water in 2 seconds flat thnking she ment the snake was in the water with me.  "Come on" she says "it is in the house".  We go into the guest bedroom and there is a little 40cm green snake.  I'm told to keep an eye on it while the wife goes and gets the same neighbor who took care of the previous snake (and the large Tookay (spelling?) a while back.  I say that I can take care of it but the wife says "I'm getting the neighbor just watch it".  OK.  No problem. * 

*Anyway, the wife and the neighbor come in the house.  The neighbor has his stick with him... because of the large out cry for the snake sympathizes earlier on this submission, I ask if the snake is poisonous or not and he says no.  I tell the wife to tell the neighbor not to kill it.  So together we usher the snake outside the house and out side the wall to the adjoining field.  Still alive.*

*Now what I'm wondering is that since it was a baby snake..... where is the mother snake?*

**

----------


## tjyflhol

It's a harmless golden tree snake, one of their main prey items is Tokay geckos so quite useful to have around.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> It's a harmless golden tree snake, one of their main prey items is Tokay geckos so quite useful to have around.


Thanks Tji for the conformation of non-poisonous variety.  I did notice a small gecko in the room that we saw the snake in.

----------


## robuzo

This must be one of if not the most commonly seen snake.  They can flatten out and glide.  I saw one do it on Koh Pha-ngan due to it being attacked by, of all things, the biggest Tokay I ever saw in my life.  Looked like a Gila Monster.

----------


## SEA Traveler

^ wow... i've heard of flying pigs but flying snakes now that is something I'd enjoy seeing. a flying snake.

----------


## tjyflhol

Unless it's flying towards you.  :Smile:

----------


## BillyBobThai

As a young teenager, my brother and I went snake hunting from a boat with a 
410 shotgun. Most of what we killed cotton mouth water mocasins.  To this day
I still think that the only good snake is a dead snake.  They either can hurt me or make me hurt myself getting away.  Better safe than sorry.  Just kill the bastard.

To the bleeding heart who hates killing snakes, GET A LIFE.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> As a young teenager, my brother and I went snake hunting from a boat with a 
> 410 shotgun. Most of what we killed cotton mouth water mocasins. To this day
> I still think that the only good snake is a dead snake. They either can hurt me or make me hurt myself getting away. Better safe than sorry. Just kill the bastard.
> 
> To the bleeding heart who hates killing snakes, GET A LIFE.


410?  Wow, I learned how to hunt with a 410 bolt action shotgun 50 years ago.  Held 3 shells.  I still have the shotgut but it is in the States.  Now the wife like to shoot it so we usually do at the local hunters and anglers club.  Nice gun for a kid or woman.  Not much of a kick to it.  I also used to get pumpkin balls for it to do deer hunting.  Good thing I never saw any deer to shoot at as the gun with pumpkin balls probably would not have killed the deer anyway.  Unless it was only 10 or 15 yards away.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by BillyBobThai
> 
> 
> As a young teenager, my brother and I went snake hunting from a boat with a 
> 410 shotgun. Most of what we killed cotton mouth water mocasins. To this day
> I still think that the only good snake is a dead snake. They either can hurt me or make me hurt myself getting away. Better safe than sorry. Just kill the bastard.
> 
> To the bleeding heart who hates killing snakes, GET A LIFE.
> 
> ...


I got my first pheasant with a .410 when I was 14, also a bolt action (don't think I've seen another kind of .410, other than a pistol).  Also a good gun if you don't want to tear up the animal you are planning to eat, which is the only reason that hunting ever made any sense to me.   Pretty weird for a self-parody to be accusing others of not having a life.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I got my first pheasant with a .410 when I was 14, also a bolt action (don't think I've seen another kind of .410, other than a pistol). Also a good gun if you don't want to tear up the animal you are planning to eat, which is the only reason that hunting ever made any sense to me. Pretty weird for a self-parody to be accusing others of not having a life.


Nothing like eating wild game shot by one's self.  And yes, a primary reason for hunting is to eat the catch.  It's natural.  They were good bonding days with dad.  Out in the fress county air during the fall season when the leaves were changing color, hunting together and then enjoying the food that we had gotten at the end of the day.  Memorable and cherished times past.

----------


## DrivingForce

> I say that I can take care of it but the wife says "I'm getting the neighbor just watch it". OK. No problem.


City folk.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:  very obedient and well trained too I might add... :Smile:   :Wink:   :Razz: 



> I tell the wife to tell the neighbor not to kill it. So together we usher the snake outside the house and out side the wall to the adjoining field. Still alive.


Good job ST....  :Wink:  Though we may not always like them they all serve purposes of balance in nature something a Buddhist society should be most conscious of..

----------


## DrivingForce

> As a young teenager, my brother and I went snake hunting from a boat with a 
> 410 shotgun. Most of what we killed cotton mouth water mocasins.  To this day
> I still think that the only good snake is a dead snake.  They either can hurt me or make me hurt myself getting away.  Better safe than sorry.  Just kill the bastard.
> 
> To the bleeding heart who hates killing snakes, GET A LIFE.


Billy Bob eh?? Not many Billy Bobs I know that would hurt themselves trying to get away from a harmless snake  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ......

Most I knew were woodsy folks who could easily identify the dangerous ones and either caught the harmless ones to mess with or keep as pets and only killed the dangerous ones out of self defense or protection of their loved ones.. :ourrules:

----------


## DrivingForce

> Pretty weird for a self-parody to be accusing others of not having a life.


I was thinking the same thing ironically.......Or not........

----------


## Whiteshiva

> To this day I still think that the only good snake is a dead snake. They either can hurt me or make me hurt myself getting away. Better safe than sorry. Just kill the bastard.


Funny, that is exactly how I feel about ignorant human scum.  They cause far more damage to people, animals and the environment than snakes ever did.  Wipe them out!




> To the bleeding heart who hates killing snakes, GET A LIFE.


To the vaccuum brained neanderthals who oversimplify everything, and then get upset when others actually exhibit common sense, WILL YOU PLEASE STOP BREATHING - or at the very least stop breeding!

----------


## SEA Traveler

2 November 2011:

bumped thread as a result of some activity today...

I was headed out to the yard to do some trimming of the jasmine plants and  stop as a result of spotting this green snake crawling on the wall.  I went in the house and got the camera.  After taking a few photos I put my work gloves on and waited until the snake crawled into the cavity of the old solar lamp post.  I then got an old rag, covered the cavity hole, lifted the solar lamp and took it up the street to dispose of in the field.  1 less snake at Villa SEA Traveler...

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Seems a bit of a waste 


 :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

The first one looks like a rat snake.They may not be venomous, but they can be very, very aggressive...been known to chase people(Me!) and have a very nasty bite that normally gets infected.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

One of my first two guns was a .410, the other was a small, single shot .22. Got them both when I was about seven or eight. When Billy Bob writes about shooting cotton mouths, they are the only poisonous snake in the US that is aggressive. The other three (rattlesnake, coral snake, copperhead) will leave you alone unless trapped, or stepped on. Cotton mouths are evil looking, and flat mean - I have had them chase a boat I was fishing in for a long distance on rivers in Florida. Nasty critters.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Seems a bit of a waste


a nice pair of kicks.  hopefully there are not enough snakes on the grounds that I would need to catch to have enough for a nice pair of kicks s those in the picture.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> The first one looks like a rat snake.They may not be venomous, but they can be very, very aggressive...been known to chase people(Me!) and have a very nasty bite that normally gets infected.


I can attest to your saying that they are aggressive.  Two weeks ago when I actually managed to capture and dispose of another of the same variety, the snake was attempting to bite an aluminum pole I was using as a capture tool.  and it was an aggressive bite at that.

I've always known rat snakes to be black but maybe that is the western rat snakes and the larger ones found here in Thailand.  Either way, I don't want to to get close enough to find out about their bites.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> One of my first two guns was a .410, the other was a small, single shot .22. Got them both when I was about seven or eight. When Billy Bob writes about shooting cotton mouths, they are the only poisonous snake in the US that is aggressive. The other three (rattlesnake, coral snake, copperhead) will leave you alone unless trapped, or stepped on. Cotton mouths are evil looking, and flat mean - I have had them chase a boat I was fishing in for a long distance on rivers in Florida. Nasty critters.


my first gun was a .410 bolt action.  One in the chamber and 2 in the hold.  Trusty little 1st gun and shot many a pheasant, quail and rabbit with it.  Family heirloom and I passed on the the son.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Here is a Rat snake all pissed off.They type of fan their neck (if they have such a thing)vertically.This was before it chased me....  :Smile: 

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...475/snake2.jpg

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Here is a Rat snake all pissed off.They type of fan their neck (if they have such a thing)vertically.This was before it chased me.... 
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...475/snake2.jpg


not a very pretty sight is it?

----------


## Little Chuchok

^You are 100% correct.That thing went after me and then chased the wife....I did trip her up though... :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ^You are 100% correct.That thing went after me and then chased the wife....I did trip her up though...


like when the bear is chasing you and friends....  you only gotta be able to run faster than the guy behind you.   555!

----------


## SEA Traveler

Was out bicycling last Saturday with my Saturday morning riding group on the back country sois South of Sukhumvit down MapTaPut way.




 




We saw this snake crossing our path on a back country soi.














Looked on a web site identifying Snakes of Thailand but the only one I was unable to locate that even remotely  resembled the one that we saw and is shown in my photo here was the “copper headed racer” or maybe even Malayan Pit Viper (Calloselasma rhodostoma), Thai: ThaiSnakeName-57 (ngu gap pha), Length: Up to 100 cm, Occurrence: Resident in the whole of Thailand and is often found under dry leaves, stones or old wood, Behaviour: Predominantly nocturnal especially when it is drizzling, but also active during the day. It bites, is an aggressive snake and advances very quickly.  The neighbor suggested that it was a Malayan Pit Viper.            


Anyone have ideas on this?

----------


## aging one

I hate snakes. The first time we were leaving for the states we were getting the suitcases out getting ready for the taxi and the maid comes a screaming. "Ngu"!!!  Sure enough it was about a meter long young cobra. Quick phone calls were made, and believe it or not snake catchers arrived in less than half an hour. They got him, it was a young cobra.  

Scared the shit out of me. Because once they started rounding it up it was all over the driveway, our luggage then into the lawn. Never seen one since around our house. We see water snakes all the time in the klong. They and  the monitor lizard are gone now. Not from the floods but the subsequent 6 months of no rain, and the klong going dry.

I hate snakes.  :Smile: 

So that one would have been poisonous as well?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I hate snakes. The first time we were leaving for the states we were getting the suitcases out getting ready for the taxi and the maid comes a screaming. "Ngu"!!!  Sure enough it was about a meter long young cobra. Quick phone calls were made, and believe it or not snake catchers arrived in less than half an hour. They got him, it was a young cobra.  
> 
> Scared the shit out of me. Because once they started rounding it up it was all over the driveway, our luggage then into the lawn. Never seen one since around our house. We see water snakes all the time in the klong. They and  the monitor lizard are gone now. Not from the floods but the subsequent 6 months of no rain, and the klong going dry.
> 
> I hate snakes.


I don't much care for snakes either....

Beware, where there is a youngin snake, there is sure enough some parents hanging around.

----------


## aging one

You ought to know bro, I have heard the stories from your mouth.   :Smile:  I guess growing up in a closed compound in the desert with no snakes at all sort of started the hate. Then I discovered the California rattlesnake. But thats another shitty story. I hate snakes. 

But I like the thread, and I even know people who keep them as pets.

----------


## Norton

Here he is you wussies.

Keeled Rat Snake. The one on the road a juvenile. Will darken as he matures.

Nice pets these be.

Non Poisonous but like to bite wussies. :Smile:

----------


## aging one

^ in this case that might be me. I have had my fill of snakes. Glad to hear from a Ban Nok expert!! :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

OK, I'll buy into the Keeled Rat Snake concept but I'm still not getting any closer than what I was when taking the photo.  Call me a Wussie, but I'll be a live wussie.  :-)

----------


## nedwalk

i know this is off topic..but as i read it..all i can hear in the far off recesses of memmory is TFP, shreiking...at a poor bloody spider..sorry freshy , but mate that memmory just lingers  :rofl:

----------


## navydoubs1977

> 410? Wow, I learned how to hunt with a 410 bolt action shotgun 50 years ago. Held 3 shells. I still have the shotgut but it is in the States.


First gun i ever had was on old bolt action single shot 410. Used to twist the end of the bolt to put on the saftey. Think my dad still has it. Was grandads and not registered in anyway. Barrel was all pitted and in a right state. Not like modern shotguns though, it had a barrel with walls about 5mm thick, awesome thing as kids it got dropped, kicked, thrown, the lot, then still fired just fine!

I will try and get a pic!

Dad says its a Webley & Scott?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 410? Wow, I learned how to hunt with a 410 bolt action shotgun 50 years ago. Held 3 shells. I still have the shotgut but it is in the States.
> 
> 
> First gun i ever had was on old bolt action single shot 410. Used to twist the end of the bolt to put on the saftey. Think my dad still has it. Was grandads and not registered in anyway. Barrel was all pitted and in a right state. Not like modern shotguns though, it had a barrel with walls about 5mm thick, awesome thing as kids it got dropped, kicked, thrown, the lot, then still fired just fine!
> 
> I will try and get a pic!
> 
> Dad says its a Webley & Scott?



My first hunting shotgun was a 410 also.  It is sitting back with the daughter and SIL in the states in the gun cabinet while I'm gone.....

----------


## Stumpy

I Love snakes. Awesome predators. Stealthy. They are really no threat to any human unless approached. Just let them pass and they will be on their way. I came across a few cobras down in Cha Am while riding my bike. One was a big guy, probably meter and a half. He was sunning on the side of a soi. I rode right buy him and he only flinched a bit.

Now the monitor lizards are really something else. Ran across a few HUGE ones fishing. 2 meters long and they have no fear of us at all. In fact we are "low hanging fruit" for them. :rofl:

----------


## Satonic

> I Love snakes. Awesome predators. Stealthy. They are really no threat to any human unless approached. Just let them pass and they will be on their way. I came across a few cobras down in Cha Am while riding my bike. One was a big guy, probably meter and a half. He was sunning on the side of a soi. I rode right buy him and he only flinched a bit.
> 
> Now the monitor lizards are really something else. Ran across a few HUGE ones fishing. 2 meters long and they have no fear of us at all. In fact we are "low hanging fruit" for them.


I share your love for reptiles. I have owned snakes most of my life (My mum was allergic to pet hair so would never allow me a dog. So I grew up with snakes/lizards).

I live in BKK and my house is 10 meters away from a large lake and a small klong. I see the monitor lizards at least a couple of times per week. They can get up to 3 metres in length!

Right now I am building a vivarium for a Jackson's Chameleon that I'm adopting in a couple of weeks time.

I hate to see guys kill snakes... Happens far too often here. They are more scared of us than we are of them and generally speaking unless provoked would run (slither?) rather than attack.

----------


## Stumpy

> I live in BKK and my house is 10 meters away from a large lake and a small klong. I see the monitor lizards at least a couple of times per week. They can get up to 3 metres in length!


Ohh Yeah, I was fishing a klong over in Rangsit a few years back and I saw a little ripple in the water as it headed up the Klong. It saw me and veered right., Came out of the water and actually chased me along the road for a spell. It was easily a 2meter 75kg deal. Its tongue was a good 1/2 a meter long and was extremely fast. I snapped some pictures. I will post if I can find. Most people do not believe these monsters are right in the city.

----------


## palexxxx

I saw a snake crossing the road in my moo ban yesterday.  I later identified it as a Golden Tree Snake,  it was about two and a half feet long and only about the thickness of a finger.  Is that their usual size?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I saw a snake crossing the road in my moo ban yesterday.  I later identified it as a Golden Tree Snake,  it was about two and a half feet long and only about the thickness of a finger.  Is that their usual size?



I'd say it isn't unusual at all to see a golden or green tree as long and the size you mentioned.

----------


## nidhogg

> They are more scared of us than we are of them


 
........nah.  Trust me on that.

----------


## somtamslap

Another cobra was spotted by granny's gaff a few days ago. I was called to show off my snake slaying skills again but decided to send the mrs in instead -I have developed an acute phobia of anything that slithers since battling with that big bastard a few years back - a real, genuine phobia.

----------


## DrAndy

^ not a phobia, more a fear

your fear seems quite rational, based on previous experience

but snakes do tend to avoid humans where possible

the times when someone is actually "bitten" by a snake usually happen when the human inadvertently disturbs a resting snake

----------


## PlanK

> the human inadvertently disturbs a resting snake


It's the snake's fault for not being neon pink with glow-in-the dark spots, and an accompanying marching band, and a PR agent to ensure it's promotional needs are adequately advertised.

If they insist on wearing camouflage and slithering about at ground level where nobody can see them, then they've only got themselves to blame for a bad rep.

----------


## charleyboy

Here's a golden tree snake on my gate.

----------


## charleyboy

The same one in the hedge.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Good Thread.
That rat snake you in your first photos,looked blooded in the photos before you show it dead,bit of trouble getting the job done!

----------


## Ozcol

I came across a small Indochinese rat snake at the house the other day and it was very sluggish , not like the usual ones that are gone before you get within a couple of metres of them , on looking closer it had a huge tick on it the size of a baked bean, I then noticed there were 4 more smaller ticks attached , so I knocked it on the head as I doubted it would like a farang to de-tick it and then squashed the ticks.

----------


## Eliminator

If you KNEW it was a RAT SNAKE, then why kill it first? If you're from OZ, seems you would know the snake is more valuable alive than dead. Totally WRONG you were and should have caught it and then de-ticked it.

----------


## robuzo

^Likes rats maybe? Those snakes get ticks all the time, shouldn't slow them down much.

----------


## Koetjeka

This was about 2 years ago, they found this snake in the farm and it was still alive. The village people paralyzed the snake with what I believe were some roots from a banana tree. It was harmless to hold him around my neck but I never knew they could be paralyzed this easily.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> This was about 2 years ago, they found this snake in the farm and it was still alive. The village people paralyzed the snake with what I believe were some roots from a banana tree. It was harmless to hold him around my neck but I never knew they could be paralyzed this easily.


Its a monty python mate not much to worry about there! :smiley laughing:

----------


## pescator

Paradise tree snake.
It was residing right next to our restaurant in the Morning Mist Resort in Khao Sok.



Golden flying snakes, there are everywhere. Pictures from Koh Ngai, Koh Chang and Koh Kood.







This one I spotted in Rayong. Not familiar with the species.

----------

